# Light Question



## jleiwig (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade the little teensie crap lights that came with my photo studio. 

I'm looking at these lights from Harbor Freight. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90766







They are 75 watts, magnetic base, fully articulating. I plan on putting some True day light CFL bulbs in them. They are only $9.99 each in the flyer I got.

Sound like a good idea? Or is there something in the same price range that works better? 

I don't want to go the clamp-on route as it won't work with my setup.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know about photos but I might pick some up for all of my tools lol.


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good and the price is GREAT!

Dan


----------

